# [Anno 1404: Venedig] Spiel beendet sich selbst



## Kizura (6. März 2010)

*[Anno 1404: Venedig] Spiel beendet sich selbst + Multiplayer Map lässt sich nicht erstellen/bearbeiten*

Hallo und guten Abend,

 ich habe ein Problem, dessen Ursache ich nicht erschließen kann.

 Wenn ich Anno 1404 Venedig eine Weile gespiel habe (so ca. 1 bis 1,5 h) beendet es sich von selbst. Meist passiert das im Moment des automatischen Speicherns. Das Spiel beendet sich, ohne Fehlermeldung. Ich lande auf dem Desktop und darf das Spiel erneut starten.

 Ich kann mir das nicht erklären, da ja, wie gesagt, keine Fehlermeldung erscheint, oder mein PC sonst irgend einen Makel aufweist in der Hinsicht. Anno ruckelt auch nicht, oder hat sonst ein Problem beim Ausführen.

 Starten tue ich Anno unter Windows 7.

 Hat jemand eine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte?

 Vielen Dank für Hilfe!

 Viele Grüße
 Kizura


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2010)

Alle Treiber und windows aktuell? Vlt. stört auch Dein Virenscanner, das kann vorkommen.


----------



## Kizura (7. März 2010)

Hallo,

 danke für deine Antwort, auch wenn sie nicht sehr hilfreich ist  

 Das Problem habe ich selbst schon in anderen Foren gelesen. In "Fachkreisen" auch >Crash-to-Desktop< genannt ...

 Ja, alle Treiber auf meinem PC sind aktuell:

 DirectX, Grafiktreiber ... selbst Windows ist auf dem neuesten Stand.

 Scheinbar haben eingie das Problem, aber kein Mensch hat eine Lösung   

 Viele Grüße
 Kizura


----------



## corel (7. März 2010)

Hallo Kizura

 Crash to Desktop ist ein alt bekanntes Problem der gesammten Anno Reihe. Dies konnte bis heute noch nie in einem Anno gelöst werden. Aber das Problem tritt auch nicht bei allen auf. Deswegen ist es für Ubisoft auch relevant. Das einzige Anno, dass das nicht hatte war Anno 1604. Ich spiele ja auch Anno 1404 und das Problem kenne ich auch, nur das bei mir auch noch die Spielstände zerstört werden. Das diese bei dir ganz bleiben, beweist mir langsam das es ein differenziertes Problem mit Anno zwischen Windows 7 und Windows XP gibt!

 Ubisoft, resp. Related Designs sind grundstätzlich nicht sehr Kundenfreundlich eingestellt. Sie lassen die Fans teilweise Monate auf Antwort oder Hilfe warten. Es gibt für dich nur die eine Möglichkeit, du musst bei Ubisoft eine Fehlermeldung machen.

 Gruss Corel


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2010)

Crash to desktop gibt es bei so gut wie JEDEM Spiel, das ist nix ANno-Exklusives  

 Das Problem für die Hersteller ist, dass jeder PC anders ist, jeder hat ne ander CPU, grafka, treiber und programme im hintergrund, das macht mehrere Millionen unterschiedliche PCs, da kann man eben nicht alle Eventualitäten abdecken, erst recht nicht weil dann 2-3 Moate später schon wieder neue Treiber da sind und sich erneut alles ändern kann. 

 Und wenn es dann nur bei _relativ _wenigen Leuten Auftritt (500 sind zB zwar viel, aber 500 von 50.000 Käufern wiederum wenig), ist die Ursache eben schwer zu finden, vor allem wenn man das Problem bei einem der Rechner des Hersteller nicht "simulieren" kann.

 Das gilt auch für dein 40kb-Spielstand-Problem aus dem anderen Thread: "bekannt" ist es Ubisoft bestimmt, weil es ein sehr spezifisches, aber ungewöhnliches Problem ist und sie sich das daher gut merken konnten, aber evlt. tritt das eben trotzdem nur bei sehr wenigen Leuten auf. ICH hab jedenfalls in meinen Stammforen davon vorher nix gehört.


 Wenn nix hilft, installier ICH immer mal windows neu, dazu dann direkt nur aktuellste Treiber und updates. Manchmal hilft das. 

 Man weiß halt nie, woran es genau liegt, idR aber irgendein Treiberproblem oder Konflikt zu einem Programm, das im Hintergrund läuft. Das ist typisch, wenn es bei 95% der Leute problemlos läuft und bei 5% eben nicht.


----------



## Kizura (7. März 2010)

Naja, im Gegensatz zu EUCH habe ich dieses Problem (speziell eben bei Anno 1404) schon sehr oft in anderen Foren gelesen. Klar, kann es sein, dass dieser Crash-to-Desktop-Fehler noch bei dutzend anderen Spielen auftuacht. Aber was interessiert mich das? Mir geht es ja hier und jetzt um Anno 1404.

 Die Spielstände funktionieren auch nicht bei mir. Ich spiele Anno 1404 via LAN mit meinem Freund, bei dem das Speichern (meist) funktioniert. So müssen wir nicht immer wieder von vorn anfangen, auch wenn die Neustarts des Spiels einfach nerven  

 Ich versteh schon, dass es nicht jeder Spieler gleichsam hat, dieses Problem, aber eben doch eine breite Masse an Spielern. Der PC meines Freundes bspw. ist etwas besser, als mein PC. Und trotzdem stürtzt es hin und wieder auch bei ihm ab - der gleiche Käse mit dem Crash-to-Desktop.

 Wie bereits gesagt, Treiber sind alle aktuell. Und mal ehrlich @Herbboy: Windows jedes Mal Neuinstallieren, bloß weil mal ein Spiel muckt? Ein ziemlich dämlicher Vorschlag, meinst du nicht auch?

 Schade, dass Ubisoft so wenig Wert auf die Kundenprobleme legt und sie sich scheinbar nicht zu Herzen nimmt. Das hab ich auch schon von anderen Spielern bei anderen PC-Spielen gehört ...

 Viele Grüße
 Kizura


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2010)

Kizura schrieb:


> Naja, im Gegensatz zu EUCH habe ich dieses Problem (speziell eben bei Anno 1404) schon sehr oft in anderen Foren gelesen. Klar, kann es sein, dass dieser Crash-to-Desktop-Fehler noch bei dutzend anderen Spielen auftuacht. Aber was interessiert mich das? Mir geht es ja hier und jetzt um Anno 1404.


 Hast Du links zu den Foren? So oder so: es sind eben eventuell in der Summe "viele" Fälle, aber relativ gesehen zu der Summe an Spielern eben vlt. doch wenig. Dann ist es nunmal schwer für den Hersteller, die Ursache zu finden. So weit logisch, oder? Wenn von 10.000 Leuten nur 50 das Problem haben, ist das extrem wenig - aber wenn in einem Forum dann nur 20 dieser 50 Leute sich beschweren, erscheint es von außen viel, zumal die anderen Leute, die keine probleme haben, davon gar nix mitkriegen. "man" geht /schreibt ja nicht in die Problem-Foren, wenn alles o.k ist... 

 Und der Hinweis mit den anderen Spielen soll dir nur zeigen, dass das nicht speziell an Anno bzw. ubisoft liegt. Bei dir hatte es den Anschein, als sei die Sache hier im speziellen bei Anno besonders ungewöhnlich und schlecht. Aber kaum ein Spiel läuft (von Anfang an) problemlos auf allen PCs (und nicht selten sitzt das problem eh vor dem Monitor). 







> Die Spielstände funktionieren auch nicht bei mir. Ich spiele Anno 1404 via LAN mit meinem Freund, bei dem das Speichern (meist) funktioniert. So müssen wir nicht immer wieder von vorn anfangen, auch wenn die Neustarts des Spiels einfach nerven
> 
> Ich versteh schon, dass es nicht jeder Spieler gleichsam hat, dieses Problem, aber eben doch eine breite Masse an Spielern . Der PC meines Freundes bspw. ist etwas besser, als mein PC. Und trotzdem stürtzt es hin und wieder auch bei ihm ab - der gleiche Käse mit dem Crash-to-Desktop.


 Moment: geht es NUR um den LAN-Modus? Oder auch im normalen Singleplayer-Spiel ? 







> Wie bereits gesagt, Treiber sind alle aktuell. Und mal ehrlich @Herbboy: Windows jedes Mal Neuinstallieren, bloß weil mal ein Spiel muckt? Ein ziemlich dämlicher Vorschlag, meinst du nicht auch?


 Sicher nicht so dämlich, als wenn man das Spiel dann einfach zur Seite legt und sich rumärgert oder gar stundenlang irgendwas rumprobiert, was länger dauern kann als ne neuinstallation. 

 Bei mir kam das in 5-6 Jahren vielleicht 2 mal vor, dass ich bei einem Spiel *als letzte Möglichkeit *dann Windows neu installiert hab, und ich laug pro Jahr schon meine 6-7 Spiele. Da ich windows eh ca. 1x im jahr mal neu draufmache, da ich sichergehen will, dass es optimal und "sauber" ist, macht mir das auch nicht viel aus. Kann man locker nebenbei machen, wenn man sich im TV irgendwas anschaut. 

 Und virenscanner/firewall aus hast Du auch schon probiert? 


 Was hast Du denn überhaupt für Hardware, welches Windows?


----------



## veilchen (10. März 2010)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob Anno 1404 mit Net Framework programmiert wurde. Aber eventuell die aktuelle Version von Framwork runterladen und hoffen dass das Problem danch gelöst ist. 
 Ich sage das nur, weil ich schon desöfteren Problem mit der Stabilität von Spielen hatte, weil offensichtlich mein Framwork nicht aktuell war. Nach einer Aktualisierung liefen die Spiel (Splinter Cell, Titan Quest, Far Cry) dann wieder i.d.R. reibungslos.
 Wie gesagt ist nur eine Vermutung! Bei mir läuft das Addon und das Hauptspiel ohne Probleme. Habe auch die Vorgänger bis auf Anno 1602 allesamt gespielt, auch da keine Probleme gehabt.

 gruß
 veilchen


----------



## corel (11. März 2010)

Also ich muss einerseits Herboy schon auch Recht geben. Klar ist dass auch 1000 Spieler die dieses Problem haben auch eine relativ kleine Masse sein kann oder ist.

  Ich habe zuhause fast 100 Games und spiele Anno schon seit der ersten Generation und tut mir echt leid Herboy aber diese Problem mit dem Crash to Desktop habe ich ausschliesslich bei Anno! Ich bin Informatiker und zwar nicht erst seit 2-3 Jahren. Ich weiss wann ich Programme im Hintergrund laufen habe die Probleme machen oder machen könnten. Wenn also nur ein Spiel Probleme macht unter dutzenden, dann liegt das wohl kaum am Windows. Das Windows und Treiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein sollte ist für mich selbstverständlich und sollte für jeden Gamer langsam aber sicher klar sein!

  Related Designs sind keine Anfänger und exsistieren auch nicht erst seit gestern. Sie lernen einfach nicht aus ihren Fehlern. Schon mit Anno 17... hatten sie ein total verbugtes Spiel auf den Markt gebracht und ernteten nur Hohn und Spott!

  Fakt ist doch, dass andere Hersteller auch tolle und aufwendige Spiele herstellen und keine Probleme diesbezüglich haben. Related Designs sollte inzwischen auch etwas weiter sein!

  Corel


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2010)

Also, ich kenn kein einziges halbwegs aufwendiges Spiel, bei dem man NICHT in Foren usw. auch Leute findet, denen das abschmiert usw. 

 Is aber echt seltsam, dass es ausgrechnet bei Dir immer Anno ist... ^^ Sind ja wie gesagt immer neue Spiele, und auch die Studios/Teams sind ja ständig im Wandel mit neuen Leuten usw.  - wenn es jetzt die gleiche Engine ist und Du auch die gleiche Hardware hast, wäre das schon eher zu erklären.


 Am ehesten würd ich bei Dir ein Problem mit der Graka vermuten, da die schon sehr alt ist von der Generation her - da können halt tendenziell eher Probleme auftreten, da sowohl Spiele als auch Treiber eher die neueren Chips 100% unterstützen/beachten. Vlt. musst Du sogar mal bewußt ältere Treiber probieren?


----------



## corel (11. März 2010)

Sorry Herboy, aber dass ist schon lange nicht mehr meine aktuelle Graka

 Habs jetzt endlich geändert. Ist eine Radeon HD 5870. Und so wie ich dich kenne, weisst du ja, dass dies eine wirklich gute Karte ist. Die hat einerseits mehr als genug Leistung für eine Anno. Spiele ohne Ausnahme jedes Game mit maximaler Auflösung. Bisher nur in Supreme Comander 2 bei riesigen Massenschlachten einige Ruckler.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2010)

Jo, dann weiß ich auch nicht, warum es ausgerechnet bei Dir immer diese probleme gibt   man könnte allenfalls noch sagen, dass die 58xx einfach noch sehr neu ist und es da vlt. erst beim nächsten oder übernächsten Catalyst Abhilfe gibt - WENN es an der GRaka liegt

 Hab wie gesagt echt hier oder in meinen 2-3 anderen Foren schon einige Probleme wegen anno gehört, aber noch nie Dein Problem bzw. Probleme, die nicht schnell oder spätestens mit nem neuen Patch oder Treiber nach kurzer Zeit gelöst werden konnten (zB schwarze Flächen der Felder bei AMD-Karten wurden nach 2 Wochen mit dem neuen Catalyts gelöst)


----------



## Kizura (14. Juli 2014)

Nach 4 Jahren habe ich Anno 1404 (inkl. I.A.A.M.) mal wieder rausgekramt. Geändert haben sich lediglich die PCs, die jetzt eine höhere Leistung aufweisen, das Problem oder besser die Probleme sind geblieben:

1) Spiel stürzt nach ca. 15 - 30 Minuten im LAN-Spiel ab, wobei immer jeweils einer gekickt wird - komplettes Spiel muss dann neu gestartet werden, da es sich nach dem Kick aufgehängt hat

2) auf einem PCs erscheint beim Spielstart / Laden des Spielstandes eine Fehlermeldung "Es befindet sich kein Datenträger im Laufwerk - Harddisk/5/DR5", die zwar nicht zum Absturz des Spiels führt, möglicherweise aber eine Ursache des 1. Problems darstellt?!

Hand jemand eine Idee? 

Dankeschön im Voraus
LG Kizura


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2014)

Also, von CD konntest Du es aber korrekt installieren? Verlangt anno 1404 denn eine CD zum Start? Wenn ja: vlt nur CD verkratzt? Wenn nein, dann deutet so eine Meldung eher auf einen Fehler der Festplatte hin, aber wenn es bei BEIDEN PCs passiert...? ^^  Patches alle drauf?


----------



## Chemenu (15. Juli 2014)

Ich hab Anno 1404 erst am Samstag mal wieder gespielt (nach Jahren) und es hat keine Disc verlangt. 

@Kizura
Hast Du denn schon mal die Fehlermeldungen in der Ereignisanzeige (Start -> Ausführen -> eventvwr) geprüft? 
Vielleicht wird da eine etwas ausführlichere Fehlermeldung protokolliert, oder Du findest andere Fehler, die dann die Abstürze von Anno verursachen könnten.


----------



## Kizura (15. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! 

@Herbboy

Spiel wurde korrekt installiert, Spiel läuft ohne CD, alle Patches aktuell. Der Fehler tritt nur bei einem der beiden PCs auf, dafür aber bei jedem Spielstand-Laden ...

@Chemenu

Was genau soll mir dieses "eventvwr" sagen? Was muss ich da machen oder wonach suchen? Kenne dieses Fenster nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2014)

Kizura schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
> 
> @Herbboy
> 
> Spiel wurde korrekt installiert, Spiel läuft ohne CD, alle Patches aktuell. Der Fehler tritt nur bei einem der beiden PCs auf, dafür aber bei jedem Spielstand-Laden ...


 hast Du bei diesem PC vlt eine externe Festplatte für die Spielstände, oder die "eigenen Dateien" verschoben oder so?


----------



## Kizura (15. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hast Du bei diesem PC vlt eine externe Festplatte für die Spielstände, oder die "eigenen Dateien" verschoben oder so?



Nein, nichts dergleichen


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2014)

Virenscanner vlt schuld? Weißt Du denn, wo die Spielstände sind? vlt. schau mal, ob dort der zugriff okay ist. Und check mal die Festplatte mit HD Tune nach Fehlern


----------



## Kizura (15. Juli 2014)

Der Virenscanner ist der gleiche wie auf dem anderen PC wo es reibungslos ohne Fehlermeldung klappt ... ich glaube auch nicht, dass dieser CD-Bug Ursache für das eigentliche Problem mit dem Spiel-Crash ist. Trotzdem hier mal ein Screen von der Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Hast Du denn das Addon auch 100%ig korrekt installiert? Vlt. mal nur das Addon deinstallieren und neu draufmachen


----------



## Kizura (16. Juli 2014)

Danke, das war tatsächlich die einzig übrige Lösung ...

Habe jetzt ein neues Problem beim Erstellen einer eigenen Karte für den Multiplayer:

1) Karte mit WorldEditor + ToolOne erstellt/bearbeitet
2) Karte als Szenario gestartet und abgespeichert --> beim Abspeichern erscheint ein Ausrufezeichen auf dem Savegame, d. h. sie lässt sich danach nicht mit Notepad++ öffnen und bearbeiten (es erscheinen nur unverständliche Hieroglyphen) 

Die Karte in eine Multiplayer-Karte umwandeln, was der Sinn dahinter darstellt, ist folglich nicht möglich. Ich weiß jedoch nicht, wo der Fehler liegt, vielleicht habe ich schon beim WorldEditor oder ToolOne eine falsche Einstellung getätigt?

Vielen Dank nochmals!
LG Kizura


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Editor kenn ich mich nicht aus - vlt hat der eh nie korrekt funktioniert? War es bei Anno 1404 nicht sowieso so, dass der Multiplayer nicht so recht wollte?


----------



## Kizura (16. Juli 2014)

Der Multiplayer funktioniert ... sogar sehr gut. Der Editor funktioniert auch, denn es klappte früher schon einmal, dass ich eine Karte erstellen und im Multiplayer spielen konnte. Ich erinnere mich einfach nur nicht mehr, wie ich den o. g. Fehler beheben kann oder ob ich grundsätzlich etwas falsch gemacht habe. Auf jeden Fall funktionierts, die Frage ist nur wie.

Im Netz habe ich schon gestöbert und folgende Lösungsweg gefunden:

- Im World Editor 2- Addon baust du dir deine Inselwelt zusammen. Achte darauf, 
dass eine Startinsel erstellt ist und ggf. ein ShipSpawnPoint gesetzt ist. Als 
Spieler stellst du dann eine beliebige Anzahl NPCs und für den MP natürlich 
mindestens 2 Human Players ein. Das ganze speicherst du ab.
- In ToolOne - 
Addon öffnest du nun das von dir im ANNO 1404 Venedig/Scenarios gespeicherte 
Szenario und gehst in den AssetEditor. In der unten befindlichen Balancing Datei 
kannst du unter EndlessGamePresets -> Custom deine entsprechenden 
Spieleinstellungen mit Startkapital etc. vornhemen. Datei abspeichern, 
fertig.
- Nun ANNO 1404 Venedig starten. Dein Szenario unter Spielerszenarien 
starten und direkt am Beginn der Partie abspeichern.  *<-- an dieser Stelle hängt's dann, weil die Speicherstände dieses Ausrufezeichen bekommen*
- Mit dem Texteditor 
oder vorzugsweise Notepad++ öffnest du die eben abgespeicherte Save-Datei im 
ANNO 1404 Venedig/Saves Ordner und suchst mittels Suchfunktion (Strg+F) nach 
"gametype". Du solltest dazu zwei Einträge mit dem Wert "6" finden, beide 
änderst du auf "7". Abspeichern.  *<-- klappt nicht, da Datei nur Hieroglyphen aufweist*
- In ANNO kannst du nun im Multiplayer 
einfach das entsprechende Spiel laden und fertig. Wenn man sich die Savedatei 
etwas genauer anguckt, kommt man auch dahinter, wie man das Team und so ändern 
kann.

Habe einfach so nochmal eine Karte erstellt, ohne sie zu verändern auch hier erscheint ein Ausrufezeichen.
Jemand eine Idee, was ich hier falsch mache?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Keine Ahnung - vlt gibt es da noch Foren oder facebookgruppen mit aktiven Anno-MP-Spielern?


----------



## Kizura (17. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich anderswo eine Lösung gefunden hätte, würde ich hier nicht schreiben 

Anderes Problem: nachdem wir die MultiplayerMap nun endlich im Koop zum Laufen bekommen haben, fliegt jeder abwechselnd nach ca. 10 bis 20 Minuten Spielzeit raus. Das Spiel hängt sich zwar nicht auf, man wird grundlos gekickt. Könnte dieses Problem mit dem Koop-Modus zu tun haben? Oder vllt. an den Grafikeinstellungen liegen? Autosave ist bereits ausgestellt, falls das ein Vorschlag gewesen wäre.

Vielen Dank nochmals
LG


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

Kizura schrieb:


> Wenn ich anderswo eine Lösung gefunden hätte, würde ich hier nicht schreiben


 Und woher soll ICH das wissen, ob und wo du schon gefragt hast? 


@Prob: sitzt ihr denn am gleichen Router, und wenn ja: beide LAN oder WLAN oder gemischt? Läuft das Spiel rein im LAN oder über einen Server? und was genau wäre der Unterschied zwischen Coop und Multiplayer, in dem man "freiwillig" zusammenarbeitet? Soll heißen: könnt ihr nicht statt Coop einfach normal spielen, aber dann kooperieren?


----------



## Kizura (17. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und woher soll ICH das wissen, ob und wo du schon gefragt hast?


Deshalb, weil ich es zwei oder drei Threads vorher schon geschrieben habe ... 



Herbboy schrieb:


> @Prob: sitzt ihr denn am gleichen Router, und wenn ja: beide LAN oder WLAN oder gemischt? Läuft das Spiel rein im LAN oder über einen Server? und was genau wäre der Unterschied zwischen Coop und Multiplayer, in dem man "freiwillig" zusammenarbeitet? Soll heißen: könnt ihr nicht statt Coop einfach normal spielen, aber dann kooperieren?



Habs Problem mittlerweile damit gelöst --> Kompatibilitätsmodus Windows XP Service Pack 3


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

Bei Deinem Problem von vor über 4 Jahren hattest Du damals erwähnt, dass du da woanders auch was gefunden hattest - das heißt ja nicht, dass es diese Foren auch heute noch gibt und du dort schon gefragt hast und auch vlt nach neueren Communities gesucht hast 


Aber schön, dass es jetzt klappt. Deine Probleme waren ja echt ANNOrmal...


----------



## Kizura (20. Juli 2014)

Hat sich leider noch nicht gänzlich erledigt. Die Aufhänger gibt's trotz Kompatibilitätsmodus immer noch, aber nicht mehr so oft ... jetzt läufts immerhin so 30 min bis 2 h am Stück ... wahrscheinlich liegt es einfach am BS


----------

